# Touching my ancestors.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

In the past week (in-spite of an axe wound to the hand) I've finally had repeated success with two long and evasive projects, the 'Bow-drill' friction fire and flint knapping 3" and above knife blades. I feel like I've had another birthday, I'm a little closer to the stories of our ancesters, a story written in wood and stone. I feel particularly proud that I've come from a relatively dry bush-crafting area, and the only teachings I've had on both subjects, have been from the written word, video and good old trial and error. Anyone else, managed to crack these things?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

No-one even done it at scouts, or anything like that?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Jerry Blanchard works with these and other skills with the Boy Scouts. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I've made fire from a fire bow drill many times.

Yucca drill and fireboard. I hand twisted the cordage for the bow
from the Yucca leaves.

Back in 2001 I got a coal from my set-up in under 15 seconds. Blew into
a flame in well under a minute. Conditions were prime. Dry weather and
hardly no humidity.

Good primitive times for sure!!!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

15 seconds is good, it takes me a minute or so. I've been using Willow, and Alder.


----------

